# Electric Blue Ram or Apistogramma



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a 20 long tank that has been successfully hiding a rubber lip pleco while I try to make up my mind as to what to put in it. I have a pair of GBRs which I thoroughly enjoy. My LFS breeds and sells Electric Blue Rams and I'm considering getting a pair. However Apistogramma, appearance wise, have been of interest to me.

I'd like to hear from people who have experience with Rams and Apistogramma. I need help in making a decision....


----------



## baytherman (Dec 20, 2010)

Electric Blue Rams are line bred fish. They will need a little bit extra care in maintaining them. They aren't quite as hardy as the regular GBR. Apisto or Microgeophagus would be excellent tank mates for the GBRs. I am not sure your tank is quite big enough in as much as foot print to handle multiple species but perhaps one more species will work. In your situation, I would consider the Cuckatoo (Apistogramma cacatuoides). 1 male and 2 females (3 females would be better but 2 should be alright) as they are pretty hearty and gorgeous. Mke sure you have plenty of spaces for
for evreyone to hide as they are territorial. Another one I would consider if you can find them or order them is are the yellow dwarfs (A. borellii ). These fish are gorgeous and 1 male per 2 or 3 females is what i would try to keep. And then one of may favorites are Bolivian Rams (Microgeophagus ramirezi). They form monogamous pairs and are quite beautiful as well, not to mention quite durable. When I kept and raised these fish I kept the tanks heavily planted with driftwood or bog wood to keep the water soft and acidic which they love. Your water may become tea colored but these fish love black water conditions. But as i said, I would do only one other species with your GBR unless you can pick up a 55 or 75 gallon cheap. The added space would allow you to even have some Angelfish in the same tank, or dare I say if one can afford it, some Discus. Good luck. Keep us updated on what you decide and how it is going.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Oops...I didn't describe the tank set ups clearly. The GBR's are in a 29 gallon tank with some little Pentazona Barbs and a pair of Diamond Tetras that are great dithers. The 20 long will be a species tank (except for the invisible pleco).

My tanks are planted and have driftwood and Indian almond leaves in them. The "tank in waiting" contains an RO/well water mix and peat granules are in the filter. I thought I wanted Betta Channoides but decided to spend less money and stick with a hardier species. I have African Cichlids but find I am really liking the cuteness factor of the Rams and Apistogramma.

Another interesting fish are the Kribs. I read somewhere that they are shy though. I like my fish to like having me around. :wink:

baytherman...thanks for the response!


----------



## baytherman (Dec 20, 2010)

Kribs would work nicely in a 20 long and are less picky about water PH and water hardness. I have never noticed them being to shy. A few small Danios or white clouds will help them feel a bit safer, even a few of the smaller Guoramis would work. Have you considered Curviceps (Laetacara curviceps). Pretty interesting fish. Relatively peaceful and real nice colors. A pair of these will give you enjoyment for a long time. Interesting behavior and excellent parents. Just another suggestion as you are still in the deciding stage. Whatever you go with, it will be a nice tank I'm sure. Keep us posted and let us know how things are progressing. Good luck!


----------



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

I've got a pair of P. Teaniatus Moliwe in a 30 gallon, and they are really impressive. The pic below is the best I could find on them. They've had two batches of fry (They laid their eggs in a medium sized shell in the tank), and the parental behavior is really fun to watch. They take turns guarding the fry and shepherding them around the tank so they can pick through the sand for food.



















These aren't my pictures (Don't have the camera at the office), but mine are at least this colorful. My female is better than those.


----------



## baytherman (Dec 20, 2010)

Those fish are gorgeous wingman48. If yours are better than these you are truly a very fortunate guy. Congrats. Where did you get them if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Those are some gorgeous fish!


----------



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah, I'm pretty happy with them. My LFS got a batch of 20 or so from a local breeder, and he was selling them for $5.99 a piece. Apparently people didn't know what they were so they weren't the easiest to sell.

I've got 7 fry in a grow out tank right now, and the parents tend to breed every month or so. I'm hoping to continue the line. If I get enough of them, I'm willing to share.


----------

